# Tourney



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Does anyone know what makes this fungicide so special and so expensive. Tourney

https://www.domyown.com/tourney-turf-fungicide-p-10302.html


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Its use rates are relatively low compared to most other DMIs making it look 2-3x more expensive per ounce in some cases. Also, I do not think the a.i. has much post-patent competition which keeps price where it is. It does a comparable job to azoxy on summer patch which may make them think it commands a price close to that. Realistically, it's a middle of the road DMI. You can find more broad spectrum products in propiconazole and probably more cost effective as well.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

mowww said:


> Its use rates are relatively low compared to most other DMIs making it look 2-3x more expensive per ounce in some cases. Also, I do not think the a.i. has much post-patent competition which keeps price where it is. It does a comparable job to azoxy on summer patch which may make them think it commands a price close to that. Realistically, it's a middle of the road DMI. You can find more broad spectrum products in propiconazole and probably more cost effective as well.


Ok, that's a helpful explanation. I appreciate the help.


----------

